# How Do I Lower Nitrates



## tyler13 (Jan 13, 2013)

Currently
ph. 7.5
Ammonia. 0
Nitrites. 0
Nitrates 0.5
Temp. 80 degrees


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

A weekly 25-30% waterchange


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Yup...Water change!


----------



## tyler13 (Jan 13, 2013)

I did the water change. Butt it messed up ph balance to 8.8 so I removed my fish till it stabilizes back to 7.5 its curentlly at 8.4 its slowly droping. An no I did not add chemicals to balance the ph I wanna wait till. Morning to re test every thing but ammonia nitrate an nitrite are 0ppm


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

What's the pH of your tapwater ?


----------



## tyler13 (Jan 13, 2013)

7.8


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Then a waterchange shouldn't mess up your pH like that.


----------



## tyler13 (Jan 13, 2013)

7.8


----------

